# Verslavingen > Algemeen >  Avamys neusspray, wie heeft daar ervaring mee

## Hella

Jarenlang Rhinocort turbohaler gebruikt, maar ben er in 2008 (na 11 jaar gebruik) mee gestopt. Helaas kreeg ik weer last van benauwdheid en nu in ergere mate. Ook het secreet in mijn neus werd dikker en liep vooral 's nachts in mijn keel. Dit gaf natuurlijk de nodige slik-klachten en benauwdheid.

Nasonex voorgeschreven gekregen, maar hielp niet. Terug naar de Rhinocort bleek ook niet meer te helpen. Nu dus sinds een week aan de AVAMYS. Wie heeft hier ervaring mee?? 

Ik zou graag de positieve als de negatieve ervaringen willen lezen.

Alvast bedankt, 

Groetjes, Hella

----------


## Agnes574

Avamys hielp mij niet (= lichter als beconase en nasonex), dus terug overgestapt naar nasonex in combinatie met Kamillossan Ocean die de neusvliezen bevochtigd.
Dit is een goede combi voor m'n chronische sinusitis  :Wink:

----------


## Hella

Hallo Agnes,

ik gebruik het ook nog maar 1 week, en kan nog niet zeggen dat het giga helpt. Kan mss ook nog niet na 1 week, maar wat ik wel weet is dat nasonex voor mij geen effect had. Ik ga even googlen wat dat kamilliosan Ocean is waar je het over hebt, want mss kan dat ook voor mij iets doen ivm de vele korstjes  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Liefs, Hella

----------


## Agnes574

Kamillosan Ocean van MEDA is vrij verkrijgbaar bij de belgische apotheek en kost 6€ en een beetje...
Mij helpt het (had vaak en veel korsten= weg nu  :Wink: )

----------


## Hella

Agnes,

Ik las dat deze spray nu ook in Nederland verkrijgbaar was. Ik zal waarschijnlijk eerst moeten kijken of ik niet allergisch ben voor kamille hihi...

Ik gebruik zelf de Otrivin Baby extra care met vit B. Is ook voor volwassenen

http://www.zelfzorg.nl/product.php?id=891 

Liefs, Hella

----------


## Agnes574

Die Otrivin Baby extra care ga ik in gedachten houden , sterkte !!
Knuff Ag Xx

----------


## afra1213

Bij een vrouw zit haar neus al jaren verstopt. Van een arts neemt zij jaren een* neusspray waardoor het iets verzacht. Echter haar slijmvliezen worden wel aangetast. 
Als iemand verteld dat dit deze verstopping van haar neus een reactie uit de lever is. 
Zal niemand dit geloven. 
Echter na kruiden in te nemen is dit binnen 4 weken genezen. 
Het blijkt dat alergie de oorzaak was van de verstopte neus

----------


## Hella

Hoi Afra,

weet je dat ik onmiddellijk geloof dat het uit haar lever komt!!!! Ik ben nu al 3 x bloed wezen prikken omdat mijn leverwaarde verhoogd zijn en men dit in de gaten wil houden!? Bovendien is sinds ik de Avamys gebruik mijn ontlastingspatroon een stuk beroerder geworden. Voorheen nooit geen alst en nu steeds "hard en moeilijk". Ook mijn neus gaat steeds dichter zitten :-( 

Wat voor allergie had deze vrouw en wat is er verder met haar gebeurd of is er verder gedaan aan behandeling?

Lieve groet Helma

----------


## afra1213

Beste Helma,

Ik kan je alleen adviseren om naar een homiopatisch arts te gaan en vertellen dat dit waarschijnlijk 
alergie is. 
Alergie komt altijd uit de lever. Door het storen van de lever 
gaat de darm ook storen waardoor de ontlasting hard kan worden. Ook zenuwen werken
negatief op de ontlasting.

Je zou onderstaande alvast kunnen doen, om alvast op de leverbte werken:

Hulstbladeren zijn heel goed voor een storing in de lever
(dit zijn de blaadjes van de hulststruik met stekels dit die vaak in kerststukjes verwerkt worden, de donkergroene blaadjes niet de bont kleurige)

5 blaadjes hulst aan de kook brengen (in hoeveelheid water van twee thee koppen) 
deze laten koken tot er slechts 1 kopje vloeistof over is. 
De blaadjes er uit halen en dit bijna laten afkoelen en 1 kopje thee hiervan opdrinken. 
Dit werkt heel goed op de lever. 

In totaal 3 dagen lang slechts 1 kopje hulstthee per dag opdrinken !!!

Je moet minimaal 3 weken wachten als je nog een keer dit gaat herhalen.
Dit omdat het heel sterkt op de lever werkt. 
Hierna voorlopig enkele maanden stoppen.

----------


## Hella

Hallo Afra,

ik ga die tip van die hulstblaadjes in ieder geval proberen. Verder heb ik een afspraak met een homeopathisch arts op 2 februari. Echter gebruik ik nog wel Avamys.

Groetjes, Hella

----------


## strijbos62

> Jarenlang Rhinocort turbohaler gebruikt, maar ben er in 2008 (na 11 jaar gebruik) mee gestopt. Helaas kreeg ik weer last van benauwdheid en nu in ergere mate. Ook het secreet in mijn neus werd dikker en liep vooral 's nachts in mijn keel. Dit gaf natuurlijk de nodige slik-klachten en benauwdheid.
> 
> Nasonex voorgeschreven gekregen, maar hielp niet. Terug naar de Rhinocort bleek ook niet meer te helpen. Nu dus sinds een week aan de AVAMYS. Wie heeft hier ervaring mee?? 
> 
> Ik zou graag de positieve als de negatieve ervaringen willen lezen.
> 
> Alvast bedankt, 
> 
> Groetjes, Hella


Hallo Hella,

Ik gebruik nu sinds een paar maanden Avamys neusspray. Daarvoor heb ik jaren Flixonase gebruikt en een half jaar Beclomethason. Dit hielp niet meer afdoende. 

Met de Avamys gaat het een stuk beter. Minder vaak mijn neus verstopt zitten. Nog wel last van slijm in de keel en af en toe hoesten. Het heeft wel enorm mijn gehoor verbeterd. Ik had de diagnose otosclerose gekregen in oktober. Na een maand Avamys was het gehoor aan mijn linkeroor weer bijna normaal en het gehoor aan mijn rechteroor was ook een stuk verbeterd.
Al met al een behoorlijk wondermiddel voor mij.

Groetjes,
Joke

----------

